# How to bypass Download Restrictions using Google Chrome



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2019)

I need to download files from a hosting site.
NOW BEFORE YOU SAY TO JUST PAY FOR IT... they want 90 bucks for 20 days or so.
And of course, I could use the option to "Slow Download for Free" but it requires me to wait 24 hours before I can download something else. The files I need to download are 30mb (at max) zip files.
So, there is a problem.

How can I bypass this restriction using Google Chrome?
I understand that I could change my IP address to do so, but I'm not sure how to proceed with it. Some pages says that I can use CMD others says that I need software to do so.


EDIT: The host site is xubster... Not MediaFire or MEGA or anything like that.


----------



## osm70 (Jan 16, 2019)

The easiest way (but not safe): Install the Hola VPN browser extension from here:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...-unblo/gkojfkhlekighikafcpjkiklfbnlmeio?hl=cs

Turn it on, pick a country, download what you want and COMPLETELY REMOVE THE EXTENSION AS QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE, because having it installed is dangerous.

(It works by temporarily changing your IP  address to the one of another user, so if you keep it installed, your IP will eventually be used by someone and who knows what they do with it.)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2019)

osm70 said:


> The easiest way (but not safe): Install the Hola VPN browser extension from here:
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...-unblo/gkojfkhlekighikafcpjkiklfbnlmeio?hl=cs
> 
> ...



That's kinda scary.
It's not like only one file... is more like 100+ files that I want to download from that host site.
I'll check on it.


IF ANYONE KNOWS ANY OTHER WAY AROUND, PLEASE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## fodder (Jan 16, 2019)

Johnton said:


> That's kinda scary.
> It's not like only one file... is more like 100+ files that I want to download from that host site.
> I'll check on it.
> 
> ...


try JDdownloader. I think it has support for proxies but I might be thinking of something else. if it does, use that, and find a list of free proxies


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 16, 2019)

I would strongly suggest you avoid the above solution. Not only is it stupid, it's really only useful for unblocking sites that may specifically block proxies, which I assume something like a filehost wouldn't. I would never suggest using it for getting around something simple like a file hosts IP block.

Instead, just go and find one of the hundreds of free proxy servers/VPNs that are available on the internet. It'll take a lot of time to do a lot of files, but that's basically your only bet, there's no "easy" way out of it. Some ISPs still let you reset your IP if you unplug your modem for an extended period of time, but you'd have to do that a ton if you want to download 100+ files. Best bet would be to find another file host for whatever you're downloading.


----------



## osm70 (Jan 16, 2019)

Johnton said:


> That's kinda scary.
> It's not like only one file... is more like 100+ files that I want to download from that host site.
> I'll check on it.
> 
> ...



Or you can try this:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...ee-p/nlbejmccbhkncgokjcmghpfloaajcffj/related

Your IP won't be used by anyone.

The downside of this one is that the provider can see what you are doing while connected. So, don't use the internet for other things while downloading the files.

(Don't use this at all if the files are confidential.)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 16, 2019)

Find an alternative host? I can only guess as to why you're looking to go around the pay wall. However, I do believe there's plenty of areas to find the file(s) you're looking for.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Find an alternative host?


I've searched for the exact files on other sites.
Unfortunately, there's no other site that has the same files.


----------



## fodder (Jan 16, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I would strongly suggest you avoid the above solution. Not only is it stupid, it's really only useful for unblocking sites that may specifically block proxies, which I assume something like a filehost wouldn't. I would never suggest using it for getting around something simple like a file hosts IP block.
> 
> Instead, just go and find one of the hundreds of free proxy servers/VPNs that are available on the internet. It'll take a lot of time to do a lot of files, but that's basically your only bet, there's no "easy" way out of it. Some ISPs still let you reset your IP if you unplug your modem for an extended period of time, but you'd have to do that a ton if you want to download 100+ files. Best bet would be to find another file host for whatever you're downloading.


is there something wrong with jdownloader? I haven't used in quite some time but would this not be the ideal solution for him? pretty much the entire point of it is to download a lot of files from a single source reliably I thought?


----------



## osm70 (Jan 16, 2019)

fodder said:


> is there something wrong with jdownloader? I haven't used in quite some time but would this not be the ideal solution for him? pretty much the entire point of it is to download a lot of files from a single source reliably I thought?


Pretty sure that was referring to by dumb idea of a dangerous browser extension.

I suggested the easy way. Bad idea and dangerous, but easy.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2019)

fodder said:


> is there something wrong with jdownloader? I haven't used in quite some time but would this not be the ideal solution for him? pretty much the entire point of it is to download a lot of files from a single source reliably I thought?


I read your suggestion as a possibility.
If I'm not mistaken, by using JDdownloader would indeed solve the problem. What I don't know about JDdownloader is if the host site will "detect" that I'm using to download multiple files, if that happens, then, JDdownloader will have to wait the waiting time to download another file... won't it?

If not, then that's my best shot. This or maybe a Proxy alternative?


----------



## osm70 (Jan 16, 2019)

Johnton said:


> I read your suggestion as a possibility.
> If I'm not mistaken, by using JDdownloader would indeed solve the problem. What I don't know about JDdownloader is if the host site will "detect" that I'm using to download multiple files, if that happens, then, JDdownloader will have to wait the waiting time to download another file... won't it?
> 
> If not, then that's my best shot. This or maybe a Proxy alternative?


You would have to provide a list of proxies to use.


----------



## fodder (Jan 16, 2019)

Johnton said:


> I read your suggestion as a possibility.
> If I'm not mistaken, by using JDdownloader would indeed solve the problem. What I don't know about JDdownloader is if the host site will "detect" that I'm using to download multiple files, if that happens, then, JDdownloader will have to wait the waiting time to download another file... won't it?
> 
> If not, then that's my best shot. This or maybe a Proxy alternative?


Yeah, you would need to find a list of proxies to use online. I just downloaded JDownloader and can confirm that it does support proxies





Also, watch out for the adware install offers, they make declining easy but if you're rushing when installing it you might end up installing those too.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 16, 2019)

fodder said:


> is there something wrong with jdownloader? I haven't used in quite some time but would this not be the ideal solution for him? pretty much the entire point of it is to download a lot of files from a single source reliably I thought?


As mentioned, I was referring to the shit VPN suggestion, not jdownloader. I use Jdownloader for nearly everything these days


----------

